# Phenibut & Rhodiola Rosea



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

So far I've been taking approx. 700mg of Phenibut 1x a day for about 3 weeks, and a slight tolerance has begun to develop. It still takes the 'edge' off though, so nothing major. But I want to experience the same intensity as I did the first week. Well, I did some research and it seems that people switch to Rhodiola for a week or so, and then switch back. I've also read they work very well together. So, I will be posting my experience with Rhodiola in the upcoming week(s). 

Oh, and I told my psychiatrist about Phenibut and how great it's working for me (no side effects!), and she said to come back in 3 weeks for a check-up. And at this rate, I might not have to go on prescription drugs ever again!


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I've used Rhodiola. I didn't get the same effects as phenibut, but I did have an increase in motivation. I have it in the powder form, still have a lot left. It tastes really horrible and doesn't mix well. Hopefully you found or can find capsules. I took a 3 week break from phenibut once, and my tolerance did drop some. At the time I stopped, I had been taking it twice a week. 

Does your docter know anything about phenibut. I have good results with it, but there really is limited information available on it. Would your doctor know anything about its long term safety? Just curious.


----------

